# CPTED fpr Healthcare Facilities



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Please share this with your contacts:
http://www.burlington.org/departments/police/events.php

*CPTED for Healthcare Facilities*​The Burlington Police Department in partnership with Lahey Clinic will be offering a specialized training in Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design​This is a three day (24 Hour) course designed to assist you in evaluating your facility and the surrounding properties utilizing Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design (CPTED) strategies. Those attending will focus on the CPTED premise that the proper design and effective use of the built environment can lead to a reduction in the fear and incidence of crime. Attendees will review the relationship between the built environment and the use of space and how it affects human / criminal behavior. This class is recommended for hospital safety personnel, architects, facility management, emergency management, law enforcement and security personnel.​*Topics include*​CPTED Concepts and Application​Barriers; Real vs. Symbolic (landscaping & fencing)​Using Public Art & Color as a Crime Prevention Strategy​Lighting for Safety & Human Activity​Conducting a Hospital Risk Assessment Utilizing CPTED Strategies​This class will be useful for anyone wishing to learn about Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design in any environment and at any level. It would be most useful for police officers, crime prevention specialists, crime analysts, emergency managers, infrastructure protection specialists, security personnel, architects, interior designers and hospital administrators.​This training will be especially useful for those who work in healthcare facilities or for public safety personnel and emergency managers in jurisdictions with hospitals and other healthcare facilities.​*Tuition for this unique three day opportunity is only $300*​









An agenda for the three days can be found here: CPTED for Healthcare Facilities​Please sign up here: CPTED Sign Up​


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Class runs Nov 10th-12th


----------

